# Wishnet (Kolkata) - port block



## cheesiechimp (Apr 17, 2015)

Can any Wishnet subscriber confirm if Wishnet (Kolkata) blocks any ports on their network

i.e. VPN traffic (PPTP/L2TP)
ssh (22)
VOIP (5060)


----------



## cheesiechimp (Jun 17, 2015)

Okay, so, I got a chance to dig around a bit and it does look like there might be an issue for Wishnet subscribers if they wanted to open up some ports for remote access to their home computers. Below is what I found. Happy to be corrected if anyone knows more. Aren't there any gamers on the Wishnet network? Gamers should be needing this frequently.

IP address of the computer of this Wishnet subscriber showed 113.21.71.xxx on whatismyip

Opened up a high port on the router and set up a port forward it to a machine on the LAN. Couldn't access it from the internet.  hmmm. okay.

Tried a traceroute. That goes and stops after a few hops at:


> vodafone.te13.1.br01.sin01.pccwbtn.net 	63.218.163.170 	us 	346.392 ms 	346.250 ms 	346.199 ms


followed by a message:


> No reply for 3 hops. Assuming we reached firewall



Wishnet is purchasing bandwidth from Vodafone, that much is apparent. The network probably has multiple NAT levels. I suspect Vodafone hasn't given Wishnet a large enough IPv4 address pool / Wishnet has chosen to go with a smaller pool to save costs. I believe Wishnet has gone for what is known in the industry as Carrier Grade NAT. I wonder if they have considered running dual-stack (IPv6 CGNATted + IPv6) or IPv6 route.


----------

